# LED's



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Anybody change out their interior 12 volt lights to LED'S? If you did, where did you get them and how much were they?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have ordered a bunch o things from Camping world, they have great service. I want to install LED replacment lights but I have other things to repiar irst.

http://www.campingworld.com/search/...al&Ntk=primary&Nty=1&Ntpc=1&Ns=p_sort_default


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Try here


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I replaced some of ours with leds from Amazon. Wish they were all leds.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Here's our LED update on our 1989 22' Hi-Lo Funchaser.

http://www.hilotrailerforum.com/f17/1989-hi-lo-interior-lighting-update-2918/

Really nice light. Get the warm white LEDs. Cool white LEDs have that bluish tint that I don't really like.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*Big Sale at Camping World*

Camping World sent me an email today about their one day President's Day sale. Several LEDs on sale at discounted prices. The sale is internet only.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Superbrightleds.com has em at good prices and LED's to replace your bulbs without having to replace the fixtures


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Amazon has great prices for LEDs. Got mine for $4.99 each there from vendor Eversale.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Superbright is who I used to replace all of my bulbs to led's inside. I then took the outside lights off that where on top of each door of my toy hauler and replaced them with lumitec rail's. they lit up the area much better and had the blue white so I could change colors if needed. Total amp draw went down drastically.


----------

